# $1,000 Transformation Contest from AgentYes



## Valkyrie (Dec 26, 2012)

AgentYes Transformation Contest

To enter the contest simply state you  are doing so in this thread. In your post state what your goals are for  this transformation and an estimate on your stats. The more detailed the  stats the better. Include a current picture if you can (This will not  be your official "Before" pic). But its not necessary at this point.  Before you commit know that you will need to keep a good log going and a  minimum of a date verified before and after picture. Let me say that  this contest will be judged on many variables. It does not matter at  what level you are currently at.

It's about your stated goal and your progress towards if.  As always I am happy to help with diet, training, or cycle advice.

Once you have committed in this thread shoot me a PM.

Contest will begin JAN 14 and all  entries should be in by JAN 13. Good luck and a big High Five to the AMA CREW for this fun idea.

Ten week transformation contest.

ANY GEAR USED FOR CYCLE MUST BE AY.  WANT HELP wth your stack, shoot me a Line and let's talk about getting you exactly where you want to be.

Some prior AY transformation success pics are ITT.  Yes boys are allowed to okay and I can shred you out just as sweet.

Prizes
1st Place - $500 spending spree
2nd Place - $300
3rd Place- $200 

​


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2012)

Over 6 feet and fat and hairy-250ish 

I train maybe twice a week and have multiple injuries so I'm weak.

I have a doc appt the end of the month so I'm just cruising on AY Cyp at the moment. 

I need to lose body fat and fill out the muscle bellies so my goal is a transformation. I seriously need to lose about 20-25lbs of fat only. 10 weeks should be barely enough time to do this. Thankfully I have an elliptical at my house.

I can post pics, lab work and keep a detailed journal.


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Count me in as a judge !!I don't want to make these young "fat/ hairy" guys feel bad-OD


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: $1,000 Transformation Contest*



heavyiron said:


> Over 6 feet and fat and hairy-250ish
> 
> I train maybe twice a week and have multiple injuries so I'm weak.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need the Beverly Hills cycle.  I has that.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Sounds like you need the Beverly Hills cycle.  I has that.


What's that?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> What's that?



Also known as plus ten minus ten in under ten (plus ten pounds muscle minus ten pounds of fat in ten weeks or less) test primo var.  Omnomnom.  So aesthetic.  Can definitely be pumped up with mast or tren... there are dealer package options.  Probably sounds like a baby cycle to you but the quality of muscle from those three is unmatched and you can eat at a deficit and do cardio so you drop fat and out on muscle.  Minus the test I have personally done +10/-20 in 10 weeks on that stack.  Imagine the possibilities 

Of course you need real primo and var for it to be worth the price of admission.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 26, 2012)

I've also got an Orange County stack thats more budget friendly, more intense and very effective.


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 28, 2012)

I?m in baby, count me in?..i?m gunna tear shit up?..

feed me more, feed me more, feed me more...


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Over 6 feet and fat and hairy-250ish
> 
> I train maybe twice a week and have multiple injuries so I'm weak.
> 
> ...



Ringer, ringer chick'n dinner. So I've heard?!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Over 6 feet and fat and hairy-250ish
> 
> I train maybe twice a week and have multiple injuries so I'm weak.
> 
> ...



I know how to do this.  We don't have to stop at ten 



azza1971 said:


> I?m in baby, count me in?..i?m gunna tear shit up?..
> 
> feed me more, feed me more, feed me more...




Oz!



tommygunz said:


> Ringer, ringer chick'n dinner. So I've heard?!



Clash of the Titans?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 29, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I've also got an Orange County stack thats more budget friendly, more intense and very effective.


is that a meth cut cycle because I know a few guys who ran that, lost alot of fat but side affect was they also lost their jobs and teeth


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> is that a meth cut cycle because I know a few guys who ran that, lost alot of fat but side affect was they also lost their jobs and teeth



Oh I think you may have it confused with The Huntington Beach LOL


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Over 6 feet and fat and hairy-250ish



I'm way fatter and hairier.


----------



## Saney (Dec 29, 2012)

So the Gear I use has to be from AgentYes? What if i'm a poor lonely Jewish boy?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> So the Gear I use has to be from AgentYes? What if i'm a poor lonely Jewish boy?



I'm pretty sure if you make her orgasm multiple times she gives a discount.....


----------



## Saney (Dec 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm pretty sure if you make her orgasm multiple times she gives a discount.....




lol ok. So i'll just say i'm using AY gear. and say my camera has a conscious and refuses to snap pics of Gear.




Good. Now Count me in!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> lol ok. So i'll just say i'm using AY gear. and say my camera has a conscious and refuses to snap pics of Gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually think you don't have to but no one sent me any Rules... doesn't make sense to me but who cares.  Shit win it natty make this whole forum implode =D


----------



## Saney (Dec 29, 2012)

Win it natty? sure.. thats what i'll tell everyone.. NATTY! count me in


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 29, 2012)

If I'm doing pit crews contest, am I out for this one or can I do both???


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 29, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I'm way fatter and hairier.



muscle bear pics please...


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm pretty sure if you make her orgasm multiple times she gives a discount.....



Yep, anal orgasms get you 75% off.


----------



## Bout2getReal (Dec 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> So the Gear I use has to be from AgentYes? What if i'm a poor lonely Jewish boy?



Our contest you can use whatever you want.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2012)

Why can't I use other gear? Don't say much for your stuff ....let me in I will only use test /tren bet I shut it down


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in also weight 206 goal is to be jacked and just beat saney at everything in life.I want to increase my mass and strength overall


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 2, 2013)

Is it ok to use my own stuff agent


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 2, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> If I'm doing pit crews contest, am I out for this one or can I do both???
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



One or the other



ThePitCrew said:


> Our contest you can use whatever you want.



Same. Following AMAs lead on this one.



ontopthegame85 said:


> Why can't I use other gear? Don't say much for your stuff ....let me in I will only use test /tren bet I shut it down




Test tren second most affordable cut cycle I can think of.  Well third after natty.



ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm in also weight 206 goal is to be jacked and just beat saney at everything in life.I want to increase my mass and strength overall





ontopthegame85 said:


> Is it ok to use my own stuff agent



Yes but send me a pm with your stats and cycle plan please and thank you.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 3, 2013)

BUMP!

Seriously considering this.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 3, 2013)

I want in on this. I need to read the rules  first. I'll challenge anybody in this mofo


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 3, 2013)

not going to compete in the contest, because i don't need the gear (no offence) just have gear up to my eyes and i am sure others need it more. But I think I will still post pics for fun.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 3, 2013)

also can I be naked? thats where I am most vascular,,,


----------



## longworthb (Jan 3, 2013)

Subbed for jays dick pics


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 3, 2013)

ill even write agentyes on it if she puts my name on her (snip)


----------



## aja44 (Jan 3, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> also can I be naked? thats where I am most vascular,,,



Is that what HE tells you???


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm game. I actually purposely got off my diet for 2 months to get out of shape. i wanted to show future clients what could be accomplished in 30 days. Currently natty my last cycle was 5 months ago (500 test e / 50 anavar for 10 weeks) My goals for the next 4-6 weeks are to be around 6%. 

*Stats*
27 
5' 10"
196lbs
9.5% bf (estimated)


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice!  I see a couple guys posting ITT that haven't PM'd me yet?  Get on it please . Putting together the list to send the official info too thanks!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 8, 2013)

pm sent!


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 8, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why can't I use other gear? Don't say much for your stuff ....let me in I will only use test /tren bet I shut it down



Sweet talking?


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 10, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why can't I use other gear? Don't say much for your stuff ....let me in I will only use test /tren bet I shut it down



So you want to win a sponsors contest with someone else's goods in order to win the contest sponsor's store credit? IMO that don't say much for you. If you don't have enough confidence in someone's gear to run it, why try to win it?


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2013)

I have faith in all gear. 

God sent down'eth some gears'eth for me to pin'eth and win'eth this homo filled contest'eth


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jan 10, 2013)

Im in 


25 
191lbs
5'11 

Goals are 210lbs  8 % bf


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2013)

Pics tonight all placebos on deck


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 10, 2013)

Saney said:


> I have faith in all gear.
> 
> God sent down'eth some gears'eth for me to pin'eth and win'eth this homo filled contest'eth



And the lord said go forth and be swelleth


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 10, 2013)

Hallowed be thy Gainz


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2013)

5'10  205 high bf don't really care bf means nothing here.I will shred untill I have clear visible Abs and as much lean mass as possible.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 10, 2013)

Fuck it I want in. 6'1 205 low bf. trying to stay low bf and put on another 10-15 lbs lean mass. Ill post pics and what ill be running tomorrow


----------



## longworthb (Jan 10, 2013)

And ya same question. I don't have any of ur gear. Ill be running tigerblood cut mix and dp cut mix on top of some test i got and the rest of dp tren e I have. There seems to be no set rules or anything


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 10, 2013)

I will run all auexis products test tren winny


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 10, 2013)

I will send you guys that signd up today the PM I sent out to everyone else last night its as much of rules as I could come up with.  No it doesn't matter whose gear you run.  One of the guys in AMAs contest is running a complete AY cycle.  That was an assumption I made based on the AY winner going up against the AMA winner at some point in the future.  Run whatever you want its all good.

You will be winning AY gear.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 10, 2013)

Works for me. Good looking out


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 10, 2013)

These before pics are killing me nobody works out here, you guys better put in some work lol...

Just kidding guys this is going to be great good luck to all but sucks for you guys Heavy is competing on the AY side, that guys got the drive...  he smoked me in a transformation contest about 2 years ago,


----------



## longworthb (Jan 11, 2013)

It's definitely gonna be a good one. I hate that I'm so lean right now lol. Lessens my chances cuz of all these fatties


----------

